# I've heard of a potato gun... but a potato bomb?



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

I was enjoying a nap in my recliner and thought I heard a ruckus outside when I went to check it out there was a crater where my mailbox used to be and I found these laying in the destruction.

Thanks @disco_potato I didn't even know I was on your radar. 
I've had 3 of these...
The RoMa, The warped, and the Undercrown are ones I've enjoyed a couple of times and are always welcome, the others I look forward too.

Btw Ms Day (whose mailbox is next to mine) says you owe her a maibox.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Potato guns are the best....even better ifn they dance!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks like possibly aged ones in there. Maybe French Fries! Nice job Disco


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey man, they gave me an address and told me to send something. I know better than to question their motives and get on someone's bad side. As for your neighbor, tell her I'm sorry but that's part of the game. Maybe suggest a PO box? Lol. Like I said, just spreading the love.

Not sure if your Blanco Nine Toros arrived yet but figured that little Nine Minutos would give you a taste of the big ones coming your way. 

Take care! 

Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Spud scud


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ha! More leftovers you see from my scheme not long ago. Jack was part of that too. Nice hit. Enjoy. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice tater bomb!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice line up! That Caibugan or whatever is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Damn, a Crux Ninfa Dark in there? You got treated right, hahaha.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

mpomario said:


> Nice line up! That Caibugan or whatever is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Damn, a Crux Ninfa Dark in there? You got treated right, hahaha.


I'm looking forward to those 2 and the passport, and the luchador.... hell, I'm looking forward to all of them


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

The Tater strikes again!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Total nuke!


----------

